# Masterbuilt - complaint /concern



## Laubjes (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello,

looking for some advice or maybe even a contact number for Masterbuilt as I’ve been unsuccessful in email and social media messages.

first- I ordered a few extras (cover, charcoal, starters) from Masterbuilt direct and 3 days later fed ex notified me  Masterbuilt canceled my order however Masterbuilt never reached out and this far has not responded back to me on why or what.. even though a case has been  open for almost a week.

second - my gravity 800 arrived today and the unit was totally destroyed.  It was very apparent a fork lift punctured the box and smashed the lid.  I will not get a refund for about 2 weeks and there is no inventory to replace the current item.  Masterbuilt has not reached out or responded.

Has anyone else had bad luck with their customer service? Does anyone have an 800 number or maybe even someone higher up than a customer service rep?

im more so frustrated I now don’t have the flat top option for my sons bday!! The plan was to flat top cook some phillys!

thanks and let’a and hear your thoughts!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 2, 2021)

*(800) 489-1581*


----------



## Laubjes (Jun 2, 2021)

Appreciate that, thank you!!


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 2, 2021)

I got a response right away with email .
I"d keep trying to email C/S under the warranty drop down box


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 2, 2021)

Fork lift damage may be many of handling points from Masterbuilt to the shipping company before it reaches you.

I purchased a Masterbuilt pellet grill in 2020 that was shipped to my house.  There was no damage to the cardboard box, but the cook chamber had a major dent.
Hmm,  damaged before packaging.
Last Masterbuilt product I will ever purchase


----------



## old sarge (Jun 2, 2021)

First off, welcome to the forum.  And I feel your pain.  Not sure if you have other outdoor cooking gear BUT if you do, take a look at the little griddle.  I have used my sons on several occasions on his gas grill and they perform pretty well.  A dedicated Blackstone is better for sure but these do a fair to middlin job.  As for the MB 800, if it were me, I would start looking at alternatives and keep the MB on the back burner for now.  Their website  has a 'notify me when available' statement in red so it could be some time.  Best wishes to your son; how old?








						All Little Griddle Products
					

Every Little Griddle product in the current collection is found on this page.



					www.littlegriddle.com


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

My first smoker was an MES40. I had issues with it about a month after the warranty expired. I called customer service and the informed me the parts that went bad would be homered even after warranty. I got the impression parts were faulty and they lost a lawsuit requiring them to replace despite the expired. warranties. They did send all the parts out quickly.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 3, 2021)

They have taken great care of me, customer service has been prompt.


----------



## Laubjes (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks all for the feedback, the speed of response on here is something else!!

I follow many threads on here just haven’t posted before!  

I’ll keep you updated on what’s comes about.
I’m sure yesterday I typed on emotion but regardless it’s still a tough one to swallow because of the no instock and pending $ on the returns and scheduling a truck for pickup.

again, much appreciated


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 3, 2021)

I would recommend not having the Gravity smokers shipped to you from Masterbuilt or anywhere else.  They are very heavy, and there are many opportunities for damage through the logistics chain of them arriving at your door via a courier service.

If you pick one up at a retailer they will have been shipped freight the entire duration, meaning they are strapped to a pallet and are not going through the sorting facilities of UPS or FedEx as a loose box that's being handled (probably sometimes without proper equipment) and bumped into everything around.  There are far fewer opportunities for damage this way.  You also have the benefit of being able to see it before you buy it -- giant forklift skewer through the side of a box?  Pick a different one.


----------



## dow (Jun 30, 2021)

Laubjes said:


> Thanks all for the feedback, the speed of response on here is something else!!
> 
> I follow many threads on here just haven’t posted before!
> 
> ...


 So what ever happened with your claim?


----------



## Laubjes (Jun 30, 2021)

dow said:


> So what ever happened with your claim?



a carrier picked it back up for return, i ordered a new once they were in stock.  It “got lost” at an LTL warehouse but luckily it was only about and hour away so I went to pick it up.  The lid was slightly damaged and 1 leg was chipped. I decided to just keep it after all the hustle. I sent pics to Masterbuilt and they mentioned they were shipping me a new lid and legs, so hopefully problems solved!

I will add though, currently I’m very happy with it.  We will see how the pork shoulder comes out tomorrow!

thanks!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't forget pictures of that pork shoulder cook. You know we love our food porn here.


----------



## dow (Jul 1, 2021)

Glad to hear that you're cooking.  I sure like mine a lot.


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

Started the MB up this AM around 7am.  Will do my best to post pics!


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

..Hour 5, coming along.

Will wrap in a couple hours once the bark forms a bit more.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes sir looking good !


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

Update... Hour 8, just hit 160'ish and bark is forming nicely.  Going to pull er shortly and give it a wrap.

Here is the plan if anyone is curious:

First 1 - 2 hrs: 225 degrees
Next 3hrs - 160f IT temp: 250 degrees
(wrap) Final 160f IT - 205f IT: 275 degrees

Let sit for hour in oven/cooler.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks good!
Did you buy the smoker directly from Masterbuilt?
I had an issue with MB last year when the MES40 I bought from a sporting goods store came with a big dent in the door. Like with Fueling Around, there was no damage at all to the box, so it have to have happened at the factory (in China) before it was boxed up. Lousy quality control.
I couldn't find a phone #, so I emailed customer service. They got back to me a week later, said they don't have that "part" in stock, and suggested I try to return it to the store. That store has a no-return policy on opened/unboxed items, and I had needed to use it by then, so I was SOL. Fortunately the dent doesn't really impact the operation, but still. Terrible customer service on their part. This will probably be the last smoker I buy from them.


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

I had an MES40 before this, although a few years now.. I had issues with my door, control board etc.. it’s almost as if the plastic pieces in the unit lossy their integrity and MB sent me a full door and control board assembly.

You’d think your machine would be under warranty, especially if you just bought it.  

I purchased the gravity from Walmart but like you had damage inside a perfectly sealed box. They replaced the pieces damages under warranty, although it took some work on my part to email and request help via their social media. The first one that was damaged I unfortunately had to deal with Walmart… and you know how that probably went.


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

Update on pics  before I wrapped..will pull out at 205*


----------



## Laubjes (Jul 1, 2021)

12 hour smoke with a 1 hour rest was a success!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 1, 2021)

Dang that looks good! Send some this way please!


----------



## dow (Jul 1, 2021)

Good job! Hope mine turns out that good on Monday.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 1, 2021)

Good butt.
I  hope it wasn't too smokey for the rookies. 
I pull and bag to let it equalize  for a few days


----------



## RSK (Jul 16, 2021)

Laubjes said:


> Hello,
> 
> looking for some advice or maybe even a contact number for Masterbuilt as I’ve been unsuccessful in email and social media messages.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with a Masterbuilt GS 800 purchased from Costco on July 5th.   Picked a box with no signs of external damage but the heat shield on the hopper was damaged with a dent on the inside between the body and hopper and a dent on  the outside of the hopper as if it was mechanical squeezed when placed into the carton.

I used the online customer service contact and told a new heat shield will be shipped out within a week. It’a been 10 days and now told may be another 2 weeks.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2021)

Sounds familiar.
i got a Masterbuilt pellet grill (pooper) from Sam's Club in March 2020.
 No box damage, but the cook chamber had a major dent.
Ok, only $200 so  a pop with a 2x4 fixed the dent


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2021)

I had mine shipped form MB when they first came out 0 issues. Not sure WHY you people accept damaged items from shippers. Clearly u can see a big ass hole in the boxes usually. MS is also NOTORISOULY GOOD at their CS. I hope you get stuff squared away /shrug


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 22, 2021)

negolien said:


> I had mine shipped form MB when they first came out 0 issues. Not sure WHY you people accept damaged items from shippers. Clearly u can see a big ass hole in the boxes usually. MS is also NOTORISOULY GOOD at their CS. I hope you get stuff squared away /shrug


As posted above, many of us had NO outside damage to the box, but inside the smokers were dented. That means they were damaged at the factory _before _they were placed into the box.


----------

